

U.S. Files Antitrust Lawsuit Against Apple, Hachette - mikecane
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-11/u-s-files-antitrust-lawsuit-against-apple-hachette.html

======
xxcode
I am happy that they did. More competition, cheaper eBooks are good for
everyone in the long run.

